# Artic Cat Prowler on Ebay



## michaelo2790 (Nov 10, 2008)

Selling Artic Cat Prowler on ebay Item #220718010849 Has heated cab and 6' plow plus extras. Machine is in exellent condition and located in Kankakee Illinois.


----------



## michaelo2790 (Nov 10, 2008)

michaelo2790;1180688 said:


> Selling Artic Cat Prowler on ebay Item #220718010849 Has heated cab and 6' plow plus extras. Machine is in exellent condition and located in Kankakee Illinois.


/Volumes/NO NAME/DCIM/100CANON/IMG_0187.JPG


----------

